# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  perimeter flashing

## Capelli84

Whats the go with the use of PVC (or other) perimeter flashing? I gather from the JH info that it may not be needed if you are going with the conventional backing rod/tape/membrane method before you screed.  
Should the flashing be installed outside of the shower area? Should it be installed at internal wall corners? Or is it kind of redundant if your waterproofer is doing the right thing? 
background:
scyon floors, villaboard in ensuite with hob-less shower. 
scyon floors, aquachek and std gyprock in laundry 
about to start wall sheeting both rooms 
any pointers appreciated.

----------


## Pulse

I think it's redundant, it causes grief with the bottom tile as they angle in slightly, which is problematic for shower screens, wall faced pans etc, I was thinking I would leave them out on my next reno  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capelli84

Yeah thats the impression i get. If you are using a 'class 3 membrane' system then it is not required according to James Hardie. Need to confirm with my tiler/waterproofer what sort of membrane he plans on using. Is 'class 3' standard? 
Although does it provide some extra stability to the joint, such as in the internal corner within a shower.

----------

